# WCG Promotion



## Chicken Patty (Oct 18, 2010)

Well fellas I create this thread to announce the promotion of one of the many great members of this team.

As of now, [Ion] has been made the WCG Team Assistant Captain.  He's an exceptional individual, his hard work is 2nd to none and has been doing a great job of backing me up for sometime now.  Give it up for your new assistant captain!   

To reward him, he's getting a custom title prior to the 5k post requirement.


----------



## Nick259 (Oct 18, 2010)

Congratz Ion.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 18, 2010)

Thank you CP, I feel greatly honored


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 18, 2010)

congrats ion


----------



## KieX (Oct 18, 2010)

Could not have chosen a better person for the role (although you prob a hard time picking)

Congratz [Ion]


----------



## Nick259 (Oct 18, 2010)

I think ion should be appointed cookie master as well.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 18, 2010)

How you liking your new custom title? 

Yeah, he has weird feelings for cookies! .  CONGRATZ BRO!


----------



## garyinhere (Oct 18, 2010)

I want to be the assistant to the assistant captain! JP... Congrats Ion!!!

And I want my badge back!!!


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 18, 2010)

Just noticed the title...awesome!

EDIT:  Now shared on TPU! WCG's FB page


----------



## Radical_Edward (Oct 18, 2010)

Congrats Ion.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 18, 2010)

W1z asked to wait just a tad more to see I'd the badge returned.  I'll wait till tonight.  

@ion
GLad you like the title.  Feel free to change it as long as it's related to your position.  Remember it was an exception, after five k you can do whatever you want with your title.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 18, 2010)

Of course, I'll be responsible 

But I plan on keeping it WCG-oriented anyways...it's cool like that


----------



## bogmali (Oct 18, 2010)

Grats....


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Oct 18, 2010)

Grats ION

PS.  ZOMG!!! BADGE DEMONS!!! ALL UR BADGES ARE BELONG TO US!!!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 18, 2010)

^^^


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 18, 2010)

Thanks guys  

CP, I don't even see the option in my user CP to change it....am I doing something wrong?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 18, 2010)

The title? You gotta PM w1zzadd everytime buddy.  I got mine changed too!


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 18, 2010)

Oh, didn't realize that.  I thought that it was just the 1st time.

Thanks


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 18, 2010)

Nope, everytime.  Wouldn't you want to PM the awesome w1z of TPU everytime anyways? I would! .


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Oct 18, 2010)

Congratz Ion       WELL EARNED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mjkmike (Oct 19, 2010)

I'm late to the party but just had to say "Congrats ION." You make it look easy but I'm sure you work you're ass off for the team.


----------



## DonInKansas (Oct 19, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> How you liking your new custom title?
> 
> Yeah, he has weird feelings for cookies! .  CONGRATZ BRO!


----------



## MetalRacer (Oct 19, 2010)

Well deserved Ion.


----------



## Bow (Oct 19, 2010)

We to go


----------



## f22a4bandit (Oct 19, 2010)

Congratulations!


----------



## HammerON (Oct 19, 2010)

Way to go Ion


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 19, 2010)

Thanks everyone, this means a lot to me!  The community here is just great!


----------



## dustyshiv (Oct 19, 2010)

Gratz man!! Keep up the good work!!


----------

